# Wie montiere ich ein Echolot so ans Ruderboot, dass es portabel ist?



## Nic Münchenberger (19. August 2021)

Hallo Leute, 
Ich begebe mich im Oktober an ein Bootshaus in Mecklenburg Vorpommern. Dort ist auch direkt ein Ruderboot was die Gäste benutzen dürfen. Egal welcher Zweck. In diesem Fall, fürs angeln. Ich würde mir auch ein günstiges echolot anschaffen, jedoch hab ich keine Ahnung wie man das montiert. Es muss jedenfalls portabel sein, günstig, und wenige extra Teile benötigen. Ich bitte um Hilfe!


----------



## jkc (19. August 2021)

Hi, rudimentärste Lösung ist wahrscheinlich den Geber an ne Dachlatte zu schrauben und diese dann mit ner Schraubzwinge am Boot, im besten Fall am vorhandenen Heckspiegel, zu befestigen. Eleganter geht's mit ner Geberstange, die leider relativ kostspielig sind.
Für den Bildschirm bietet sich an, diesen auf einen Koffer zu montieren und darin den Akku unterzubringen; Notfalls geht's aber auch ohne, Bildschirm irgendwo in die Ecke gelegt und Verbindung zum Akku geschaffen, welcher aber in jedem Fall halbwegs vor Wasser, egal ob von unten oder oben, geschützt werden sollte...
Grüße JK


----------



## Nic Münchenberger (19. August 2021)

Ist die Geberstange notwendig, oder geht auch nur der Koffer mit dem Akku und das Display oben drauf?


----------



## Denni_Lo (19. August 2021)

Nur das Echolot, Geber und der Akku sind notwendig. Den Rest hat JKC doch schon erklärt.


----------



## Thomas. (19. August 2021)




----------



## Taxidermist (19. August 2021)

Ich hab mein Echo provisorisch einfach aufn Eimerdeckel geschraubt.
Die Rebellcell 18Ah  steckt im anderen Eimer.
Dafür hab ich die beste Geberstange, Min Kota, bis 20 Kn tauglich.

Jürgen


----------



## Justin123 (19. August 2021)

Wie wäre es mit einem Deeper?


----------



## Nic Münchenberger (22. August 2021)

Ok. Ich danke euch vielmals! Kommt eigentlich wenn man den Akku bestellt, automatisch noch das Kabel mit dazu? Könnte ja sein, dass man es noch separat kaufen müsste.


----------



## jkc (22. August 2021)

Beim Akku ist ganz sicher kein Kabel dabei, Geräteseite hat ja seinen speziellen Anschluss.
Akkukabel wird beim Gerät dabei sein, wobei die Verbindung zum Akku noch geregelt werden muss, ich kenne es so, dass die Kabelenden nackig oder mit Aderendhülsen kommen, aber halt ohne Kabelschuhe oder so.

Grüße JK


----------



## Taxidermist (22. August 2021)

Ich habe mir diese Batterie gegönnt und auch nach drei Tagen Echolotbetrieb ist noch Saft drauf.








						RebelCell 12V18AV Lithium Akku
					

RebelCell Lithium-Ionen Akku 18AH - speziell entwickelt für den Einsatz mit 12V Echoloten, zur Energieversorgung am Ufer und 12V-Futterbooten.




					www.echolotzentrum.de
				



Und hier gibt es die Kabelsätze, davon habe ich diesen Satz:








						RebelCell Quick Connect Echolot (Faston und M8)
					

RebelCell Anschlusskabel Echolot (mit 3A-Sicherung) mit zugehörigen Steckern für 12V11Ah & 12V18Ah Akkus




					www.echolotzentrum.de
				



Diesen USB Adapter hab ich geschenkt bekommen ,damit kann ich zur Not auch ein Hady laden:








						RebelCell USB Adapter Duo - Faston
					

RebelCell USB Adapter um gleichzeitig ein Tablet oder Handy über den 12V11Ah 0der 12V18Ah Akku aufzuladen




					www.echolotzentrum.de
				




Die Links sind nur Beispiel, ich habe nicht beim Echolotcentrum gekauft aber die Preise sind überall ähnlich hoch.

Jürgen


----------



## Nic Münchenberger (22. August 2021)

Ah ok. Aber was ist eigentlich nun mit der Geberstange? Wie befestigt man denn den Geber an die Geberstange?


----------



## Taxidermist (22. August 2021)

Nic Münchenberger schrieb:


> Ah ok. Aber was ist eigentlich nun mit der Geberstange? Wie befestigt man denn den Geber an die Geberstange?


Die Geber haben Halterungen welche man an die Geberstange schraubt.
Manche kannst du sogar direkt am E-Motor befestigen, wenn ein solcher sowieso gefahren wird.
Beim Garmin ist auch dafür ein Halter dabei.

Jürgen


----------



## Denni_Lo (24. August 2021)

Justin123 schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit einem Deeper?


Verliert bei starkem Wellengang ständig den  Kontakt. Ist eher um Spots anzufahren und dort zu schauen. Eine handbreit Wasser und der Kontakt bricht ab.


----------



## Justin123 (24. August 2021)

Keine Ahnung wie ihr das immer macht aber bei mir passiert da gar nichts. 
Welche Halterung nutzt du den? Die 1 oder die 2.0? Bei der ersten kein Wunder, diese wippt nicht mit. Mit der 2.0 habe ich keine Probleme


----------

